# Heresy Twitter



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Heresy Online Twitter*​


We've set up a Heresy Online Twitter account that we're using to promote competitions, report news and rumours or make other such site announcements as they happen.

If you're a twatter feel free to "follow" us for updates as we get them.

​


----------

